# Management Co AGM Minutes



## helan72 (18 Sep 2008)

Hi All, 

Have done a quick search but cant seem to find the answer.

Does anyone know if there is a legal requirement for the minutes of the AGM to be sent to the residents.

I have requested the minutes from the last AGM June 08 four times now and am getting nowhere.

thanks


----------



## Lauren (18 Sep 2008)

Do you mean owners (as in property owners and therefore members of the management company) or do you mean residents as in people who live there and don't own (i.e. renters)? Residence does not entitle you to a copy of the minutes only membership of the management company.


----------



## helan72 (18 Sep 2008)

Sorry - i did mean to say that - we are owner occupiers - we received no notification of the AGM (June 08) - app a board was put up in the development for two days the week before the AGM - we did not see this as we were away that week - they did however have our address when they sent the letter looking for the management fee, which we paid and at that stage i requested the minutes in the accompanying letter, i then phoned and left a message and also faxed and have had no response to any of my requests. 

That is why i am wondering if there is any actual requirement for them to send out copies of the minutes.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (18 Sep 2008)

You should have been given 21 days notice in writing of the upcoming AGM, and it would be usual for them to include a proxy form for you to nominate someone to attend and vote on your behalf.

As an owner and member of the Management Company you are entitled to a copy of the minutes. Again, they should be sent to you as a matter of course.


----------



## helan72 (18 Sep 2008)

Many thanks for that Bubbly Scot - will contact them again


----------



## ClubMan (18 Sep 2008)

The CRO have very strict rules on how limited companies (and I assume that your management company is a limited company) must be run. Some of these cover the issues mentioned above (notice of general meetings, circulation of minutes etc.).  probably has more info on these rules too.


----------



## helan72 (18 Sep 2008)

Thanks Clubman - have been trawling the CRO site cause thats where i got the last couple of years annual returns.

Will look at BASIS now.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (18 Sep 2008)

If you don't mind spending a few bob, about five euro or so, you can download a copy of your company's "mems and arts". That will tell you everything and give you something to wave in the faces of whoever is running things.


----------



## helan72 (18 Sep 2008)

Just ordered a little light reading from the CRO site - oh what fun i will have tonight!!!

thanks for all your help


----------



## ClubMan (18 Sep 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> If you don't mind spending a few bob, about five euro or so, you can download a copy of your company's "mems and arts". That will tell you everything and give you something to wave in the faces of whoever is running things.


If you are already a member/shareholder of the company then surely you can just get these directly from the company for free?


----------



## helan72 (18 Sep 2008)

I should, however - phone calls, letters and faxes just to ge simple info have been ignored - i would rather pay the €10 involved today and at least i have the info in my hand now.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (18 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> If you are already a member/shareholder of the company then surely you can just get these directly from the company for free?


 

Yes, she should but since there are some problems getting info from them/their agent I gave her an alternative.

Enjoy your bedtime reading, Helan


----------

